# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  رحلة الى افخم المدن السياحية فى العالم

## mohamed73

العالم ملئ بأجمل وافخم المدن السياحية التى تملك افخم فنادق العالم يوجد فى هذه *المدن السياحية* اشهر الأماكن السياحية فى العالم ولذلك عند عمل رحلة سياحية لن تجد اجمل او ارقى وافخم من هذه *المدن السياحية* للذهاب اليها    
 1-*دبى  Dubai* :
 دبى هى اوروبا الشرق ولا مجال للشك انها احد افخم المدن السياحية فى  العالم حيث يوجد فى سياحة دبى ارقى المنتجعات السياحية ولا يمكن ان ننسى  سمعة فنادق دبى التى اشتهرت فى العالم كله الى جانب وجود العديد من مراكز  التسوق ولا ننسى برج الخليفة وبرج العرب الذي يعتبر درة سياحة دبى . *دبى* ** *دبى* ** *دبى* ** 
 2- *بربادوس Barbados* :
 البربادوس هى احد اجمل جزر البحر الكاريبى وتعتبر احد افخم المدن السياحية  فى العالم حيث توجد فى بربادوس افخم وارقى فنادق العالم الى جانب  المنتجعات السياحية وكذلك تملك البربادوس سحر الطبيعة الخلابة واجمل  المناظر الطبيعية فهى من المدن السياحية التى تقدم لزوارها كل ما يريده فى  عالم السياحية. *بربادوس* ** *بربادوس* ** *بربادوس* ** 
 3-* ماليزيا Malaysia* :
 لقد اخترقت ماليزيا عالم المدن السياحية وتربعت على عرشه بلا منازع فهى  واحدة من اشهر وافخم المدن السياحية وتعتبر ماليزيا ملتقى لعدد من الثقافات  الى جانب *فنادق ماليزيا*  الرائعة والفاخرة ولا ننسى الثورة المعمارية التى قامت فى ماليزيا وكانت  نتيجة لها عدة ابراج سياحية تعتبر فريدة من نوعها فى العالم وجعلت ماليزيا  واحدة من المدن السياحية المميزة. *ماليزيا* ** *ماليزيا* ** *ماليزيا* ** 
 4- *تايلاند Thailand* :
 من المعروف عن تايلاند انها تملك عدة جزر ومناظر طبيعية اكثر من ساحرة  ولكن مالا يعرفه الكثيرين ان تايلاند واحدة من افخم المدن السياحية فى  العالم حيث تحتوى على العديد من الفنادق الراقية والمنتجعات السياحية الى  جانب النوادى الصحية والمطاعم العالمية المنتشرة فى ارجاء تايلاند مما جعل  من تايلاند احد ارقى وافخم المدن السياحية فى العالم . *تايلاند* ** *تايلاند* ** *تايلاند* ** 
 5- *المالديف Maldives* :
 سياحة ارض الجنة هى جزر المالديف فما تملكه هذه الجزر من شواطئ فيروزية  ورمال بيضاء ومناظر ساحرة كان كفيل ان يجعل منها واحدة من اهم وافخم المدن  السياحية فى العالم ولكنها لم تكتفى بذلك فعلى ارض جزر المالديف سوف تجد  اشهر المنتجعات السياحية فى العالم الى جانب *فنادق المالديف* الراقية المقامة على الشاطئ فلا مجال للشك ان جزر المالديف تستحق ان تكون جوهرة المدن السياحية فى العالم . *المالديف* ** *المالديف* ** *المالديف* **

----------


## max_11

طرح راقي و هادف
يعطيك العافية

----------

